# Eheim 2213 Classic price.



## Hokum (18 Oct 2010)

I'm looking to get the above as an addition filter for my river tank, does anyone know the best price i can pick one up for? I've seen one (with taps and media) for Â£52.85 inc postage, anyone know better?


----------



## stevec (18 Oct 2010)

zooplus.co.uk have a discount for new customers free shipping Â£42.90


----------



## Hokum (18 Oct 2010)

Thanks, i had looked at this one but its sans taps which are about Â£10 when I looked...


----------



## Themuleous (18 Oct 2010)

There is someone on flebay selling cheap double tap connectors, but I cant for the life of me find the link.

Sam


----------



## Hokum (19 Oct 2010)

So i should get the cheap one then?


----------



## Themuleous (19 Oct 2010)

Dont see why not, they do the same job


----------



## Hokum (19 Oct 2010)

I suppose I could just get the taps when i see them cheaper.


----------



## dw1305 (20 Oct 2010)

Hi all,
"Rainbowkoi" in Melksham do relatively cheap Eheim Double tap connectors. They sell on Ebay as: "the Pond King".
cheers Darrel


----------

